# classical composers inspired by Nicolas Gombert works



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Any classical composer try to do this? , are continue were gombert left in polyphony?, his works quite chromatic for a 16 century composer, what would come later and sound well like him, he has a disctinctive blue print that his harmonic-dissonance whit a touch of melancolic counter-point and a loud bassus require, whitch is relaxing, we all need to relaxe a bit, we live in a stressful world .

Than the complexity of his work think
(the 2 cd of beauty farm of his motets tome 1 and tome 2 double cds) ihappen to have these
than deuxio look capella alamre on naxos motets chansons , magnficat.
Than what about mister Stephen Rice, exploit in puting life to sutch has:Virgo Sancta khaterina or Inviolata(kind of gregorian monodic but i think it's thee purpsose..so
Than whit all do respect to mister Jeremy Summerly i like oxford camerata performing tulerunt dominum meum and super flumina babylonis, 

Than there his his missa 'im not too mutch into his missa except fews (i.e gombert a la incoronation cd
So these were my tedious anallysis of the specimen that is Gombert, so yeah in the end he is most defenetly one of the most important claassical composer , beside this detail, his music sounded unique between Josquin era and Palestrina, i dig his music( except is magnificat not yet) dont like the man, but this is my verdic his work genieous.

So who had a similar sound or blue print who would follow later conscieously or not in there music?
This is the question?

Any obscur composer i dont allready know?

salute everyone :tiphat:


----------

